# Premiere Pro Vorschau funktioniert nicht



## netnic (25. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab da ein großes Problem mit Premiere.

Also immer wenn ich Videos (MPEG) in die Timeline einfüge und mir diese dann im Vorschaufenster ansehen möchte passiert folgendes:
1: TEile des sichtbaren Viedeos wiederholen sich (so eine Art mehrmals abspielen einer stelle, was man auch als ruckeln bezeichnen kann)
2: Die Musik, Ton etc. laufen normal weiter

Soweit ich das sehe funktioniert es mit mov's einwandfrei...
Was kann ich tun?

An den Reccourcen sicher nicht, da ich einen AMD Athlon XP 2400+ und 512mb Ram.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## meta_grafix (25. August 2004)

Moin,

ohne zusätzliches PluIn (z.B. von MainConcept) kann Premiere kein MPEG schneiden, ist dafür auch nicht gedacht. 

Bye


----------



## netnic (25. August 2004)

Wofür ist es dann gedacht?

Zum Kartoffeln schälen?

Egal,

verändert so ein Plugin die Benutzeroberfläche, oder ist es nur für die Software erforderlich?
Wo bekomme ich das Plugin?

Danke nochmal


----------



## meta_grafix (25. August 2004)

MPEG2 ist ein reines Consumer-Format und soll das Endprodukt darstellen. Um Kartoffeln zu schälen gibt es gesondertes Werkzeug. Wenn es etwas netter geht dann gibt es auch Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## netnic (25. August 2004)

Das war ja nicht gegen dich gerichtet
Sonder gegen sie Unfähigkeit der Premiere Macher, da sie dieses GRUNDLEGENDE Plugin sofort hätten einsetzen können, da MPEG das am weitesten verbreitetste Videocodec ist.
Es tut mir leid dich verletzt zu haben!
Ernsthaft!

Nun nichtsdestotrotz kostet (soweit meine Info's korrekt sind) dieses Plugin NOCHMAL Geld. Und für den Preis von Premiere kann man das doch wohl integriert fix und fertig dazu bekommen.


----------



## meta_grafix (25. August 2004)

Premiere ist schon ganz gut so wie es ist. Der Workflow sieht doch, unter Einsatz von Premiere, im Normalfall so aus: Filmen mit DV oder 24p -> Schneiden, Postproduction-> Verteilen an den Konsumenten MPEG2-Encoden z.B. auf DVD brennen.
Natürlich gibts auch schon Cam's die MPEG2 gleich auf DVD aufnehmen aber die Steuerung der Qualität der resultierenden MPEG2-Datei überlasse ich doch lieber mir und meinen Encodern. Also die Qualität von MPEG2-Dateien ist meines Erachtens zum Schneiden nicht mehr geeignet. Du musst das Zeug am Ende der Bearbeitung ja nochmal rendern, die Qualität wird dadurch nicht besser.

Gruß


----------



## netnic (25. August 2004)

Und  was soll ich deiner Meinung nach tun

Die  Dateien in ein anderes Format quetschen?

Oder was meinst du

Wenn ja mit dwelchem (Freeware?)Programm?


----------

